# 2005 NPC Nationals Fitness Gallery



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 29, 2005)

2005 NPC Nationals Fitness

*Final Results
Top two from each class earn a pro card.
Short Class:
1. Heidi Fletcher *
2. Angi Jackson
3. Nita Marquez
4. Rose Hendricks
5. Hollie Stewart-Dyer

Medium Class:
1. Tami Ough
2. Lisa McCormick
3. Corry Matthews
4. Karen Patten
5. Sara Flom

Tall Class:
1. Jennifer Cassetty
2. April Jacobs
3. Alissa Carpio
4. Lauren Polk
5. Theresa Hendricks

* Overall winner

Competitor Names and Badge Numbers:

Fitness Short Class:
1) Kristi Wills
2) Victoria Larvie
3) Heidi Fletcher
4) Jessica Nabinger
5) Diana Crandall
6) Tonya Burkhardt
7) Michelle Theison
8) April Wintle
9) Christy Green
10) Nita Marquez
11) Angi Jackson
12) Lauren Burnett
13) Margaret Blanchard
14) Rose Hendricks
15) Nicole Duncan
16) Ashlynn Evans
17) Hollie Stewart-Dyer

Fitness Medium Class:
19) Amie Lee
20) Lishia Dean
21) Jemika Robinson
22) Sandi Stuart
23) Angel Stanton
24) Siene Silva
25) Tessa Wood
26) Lori Smith
27) Shari Riepe
28) Jamie Marcus
29) Wendy Wolbert
30) Sara Flom
31) Angela English
32) Tami Ough
33) Angela Wehage
34) Corry Matthews
35) Katie Madden
36) Karen Patten
37) Lisa McCormick
38) Sha Nay Montez Norvel
39) Jennifer Sweeney
40) Safiya Johnson
41) Kimberly Lynn
42) Colleen Baldwin

Fitness Tall Class
45) Alissa Carpio
46) Sara Krajnik
47) Candace Tribe
48) Leslie Rae Newton
49) Theresa Hendricks
50) Christeena Lockwood
51) Jennifer Cassetty
52) April Jacobs
53) Susan Aukerman
54) Lauren Polk*


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 29, 2005)

Whats up with Cher???


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 2, 2005)

Dude,  WTF is what this

 She has *NO BUSINESS* being on stage


----------



## musclepump (Dec 2, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> Dude, WTF is what this
> 
> She has *NO BUSINESS* being on stage


GROSS!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Dec 3, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> GROSS!


Damn man! yeah that is pretty sick. and she is nowhere near competition shape


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Dec 3, 2005)

Here I'll make it worse....


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 3, 2005)

Its so bad.........


 I wonder what the judges where saying amongst themselves


----------

